
The End of the American Experiment Is Over. So What Can the World Learn? - miraj
https://medium.com/bad-words/the-end-of-the-american-experiment-9bc855ad0cc2
======
meri_dian
>"Thus, in America today, there are no broad, genuine, or accessible
civilizing mechanisms left. As a simple example, America’s best universities
churn out…hedge-fund traders. It’s economy is largely composed of…paper gains
to the .01%. It’s media debates…climate change. And so on."

At least we know how to distinguish "it's" from "its"...

But seriously, the whole piece is silly. Our society embraces diversity of
thought, that's part of its design. Yet this guy interprets that diversity as
a failing. I guess he fails to grasp one aspect of the American experiment; to
construct a nation where people can live in freedom even when that freedom
inevitably makes things uncomfortable from time to time.

He points to the disagreements and extremists and claims these are somehow the
harbingers of America's end.

He clearly hasn't studied American history. We've been arguing since our
founding. We've debated everything there is to debate. We suffered a civil war
and have nearly torn ourselves apart many times throughout our history.

America is a tremendously diverse nation so we are bound to argue with each
other since we bring so many different perspectives to the table. Just because
we are more aware of these debates now, just because they are most visible and
visceral, doesn't mean they are a new development.

Our companies are some of the most powerful and innovative in the world, and
our universities are the best in the world. We have produced and continue to
produce fundamental breakthroughs in science and technology.

The American experiment is not over, regardless of how much this guy wishes it
was.

------
masonic

      its potential lies in ruins.
    

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes)

